# Show us...



## isdrake (Sep 22, 2010)

We all come from different places in the world with different landscapes, animals and so on. Show us some pictures from your wildlife. What can we expect to see of we go there?

*Where are you from? If you live a big country, cut it down a little (for example a state).

*Show us a few herps:

*Show us a few birds:

*Large mammals:

*Small mammals:

*Insects:

*landscape:

*Let hear a song in your native tounge:


----------



## isdrake (Sep 22, 2010)

**Where are you from? If you live a big country, cut it down a little (for example a state).*

Sweden.

**Show us a few herps:*





Common European adder. Our most feared snake. Really not that dangerous. 





Common lizard, one of the few lizards that live up here in the north.





Slow worm.


**Show us a few birds:*




Jackdaw, very common in towns. Almost as common as pigeons.





Carrion Crow. This is how our common crow looks like.





Great Tit.


**Large mammals:*




Wolf.





Moose.





Eurasian lynx.


**Small mammals:*




Eurasian red squirrel.





Eurasian Shrew.





Daubenton's Bat.


**Insects:*




Ladybug.

**landscape:*












Northern Sweden.


**Let hear a song in your native tounge:*
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcfMm4eNq-k" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcfMm4eNq-k</a><!-- m -->
This is a Swedish song that I like. The female sings in Finnish though.


----------

